
Wi-Fi, WiGig Alliances to wed, breed 60GHz progeny - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/04/wifi_wigig_alliances_to_merge/
======
mtgx
Can't they merge with the Super Wi-fi project, too?

